# mafell tools



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

http://mafelltoolstore.com/Anybody using mafell. Just ran across them and seems that they are like an more expensive festool haha. but you never hear of them on here.check them out


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Are very nice tools. Shame they are red :laughing:


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Are very nice tools. Shame they are red :laughing:


i know your a festool guy so would you put them in the same class or maybe even above. I cant find a miter saw to compare them but the have a sweet little tablesaw.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

swartzj81 said:


> i know your a festool guy so would you put them in the same class or maybe even above. I cant find a miter saw to compare them but the have a sweet little tablesaw.:thumbsup:


They are def very nice tools. In my eyes in a different kind of class to festool gear as I would have Mafell over them in a big work shop situation but not in a mobile shop application. They make some specialist kit and it's exspensive over here. Both them and festool make very good quality kit and I would say either is better than the other quality wise from what I have researched.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

their track saw look great for siding. the track and saw are linked together.


----------



## Bjackson3 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the KSS300. Best purchase to date, and I own a lot of festool. Did a whole PVC deck, with picture frame and 2 very large diagonal sections and never even took out the miter saw. Expensive, but not having to hump 20ft lengths of plastic up on my saw saved a ton of time. Every miter was dead nuts on. For fascia and siding it is unbelievable.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

i have the MT55 cc plunge saw, i would say its the best plunge saw you can buy :thumbsup:


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

i love tools, im wiling to pay for tools as well. systainers, festool, i can see it. this price point is a joke, over 4000 for a portable bandsaw:whistling unless it self feeds, cuts, installs the product by itself its not worth it. i notice a trend with european companies that here in north america carge more then everyone else , and we assume it has to be better.:no: a client of mine is such a manufacturer, in europe they are a reputable company but not the highest by any means, here they are "delux" and are double.

why are they so much better?
what do they offer above festool?, id name other company's but around here festool seems to be the highest end:blink:

im opened to being schooled, i have never touched a tool from this company so educate me please:clap:


----------



## Bjackson3 (Jun 18, 2010)

tubtime said:


> i love tools, im wiling to pay for tools as well. systainers, festool, i can see it. this price point is a joke, over 4000 for a portable bandsaw:whistling unless it self feeds, cuts, installs the product by itself its not worth it. i notice a trend with european companies that here in north america carge more then everyone else , and we assume it has to be better.:no: a client of mine is such a manufacturer, in europe they are a reputable company but not the highest by any means, here they are "delux" and are double.
> 
> why are they so much better?
> what do they offer above festool?, id name other company's but around here festool seems to be the highest end:blink:
> ...


Dont know much about their other tools but the KSS300 isn really comparable to anything else. 

check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fzDqAhP6JA

I here there jigsaw is pretty sweet too, but not cheap :no:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

As I recall being mentioned here a lot, American tools cost quite a bit more in Europe as well.


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

Bjackson3 said:


> Dont know much about their other tools but the KSS300 isn really comparable to anything else.
> 
> check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fzDqAhP6JA
> 
> I here there jigsaw is pretty sweet too, but not cheap :no:


saw looks great, 925.00 great?


----------



## Bjackson3 (Jun 18, 2010)

didn't say it was cheap...it was a big job, i put half in the price of the job, easily paid for itself....

I wish that US manufacturers would get more creative, but they don't. So i guess for now you have to pay to play.


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

Bjackson3 said:


> didn't say it was cheap...it was a big job, i put half in the price of the job, easily paid for itself....
> 
> I wish that US manufacturers would get more creative, but they don't. So i guess for now you have to pay to play.


i agree with that, i would also never drop 3500 for a kapex either, i wish a north american company would step up, but if we as the purchasers keep buying cheap made tools they have no reson why to ever make the more quality stuff. 

look at fein, we all still payed 400-600 for a multi-master type tool, no one was buying any of the other 3-4 tools you need to do the same things. when they could all the other n.a. manufactureres jumped in and made them. i like my dremel more then my fien


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I REALLY want one of their carpenter's chain saws. But, I could never justify more than $700 for it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I have the Z5 Ec bandsaw for all of our decorative timber cuts. It is amazing and we are looking into one of the chain beam saws this spring as well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The reason Mafell are so exspensive over here is because they aint popular. In Europe they are very close in price compaired to festool and festool is much cheaper than Mafell over here. If Mafell had the user base Festool did you may see them for not much more than the festool gear. I doubt they will get much bigger than they currently are so dont expect prices to fall.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

The Mafell track is flexible. That to me makes it more desirable than the Festool. Of course I would have to sell one of my kids right now to afford either one right now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> The Mafell track is flexible. That to me makes it more desirable than the Festool. Of course I would have to sell one of my kids right now to afford either one right now.


That is a neat idea. But it's well up there in price compaired to the standard track model. It Wouldn't help me in the slightest as I hang my tracks on my rear doors of the trailer.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> That is a neat idea. But it's well up there in price compaired to the standard track model. It Wouldn't help me in the slightest as I hang my tracks on my rear doors of the trailer.


Well I ain't got no trailer. You're lucky you don't live near me a cuz after seeing your setup I might just have to knock you over the head and take off with it. :wink:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Bjackson3 said:


> Dont know much about their other tools but the KSS300 isn really comparable to anything else.
> 
> check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fzDqAhP6JA
> 
> I here there jigsaw is pretty sweet too, but not cheap :no:


Wow that is slick, love love love the portability!


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

they both look sweet to me


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> That is a neat idea. But it's well up there in price compaired to the standard track model. It Wouldn't help me in the slightest as I hang my tracks on my rear doors of the trailer.


the entire tool including the flexible track fits in a systainer style box


----------

